# Compressed charcoal drawing



## duttonart (Mar 17, 2015)

Planning to add a different head to this. What do you guys think?


----------



## indianpainting (Apr 4, 2015)

I think the shadows part is little not right adding a different head is fine as noone else other than you has seen the real head


----------

